

Why Live Chat Software Reviews Suck? - sklimczak
http://www.livechatinc.com/live-chat-software-reviews/

======
NateDad
I thought this was going to be about code reviews. Instead it appears to be
advertising submitted by someone whose account was created an hour and a half
before this was submitted.

------
samuel1604
this is advertising or what?

